# Pregnant or not?



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

Do you think my goat could be pregnant?


























Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I would say bred!


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

I was thinking that same but this being my first I wasn't sure. i have been googling like crazy! I have had her in with my buck for awhile now and just separated them yesterday. I have not seen any change in her utters except the fact they have gotten a little bit longer.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

She looks bred to me as well. But if she is she is pretty early prego.  How long was she in with him?


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

She's been with him for a few months while we are waiting get our other area ready for her (kind of hard when the ground is frozen!)  


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Well if she's been with him for a few months the probability that she is is pretty high! Did you see him mount her? If so do you know when? She does look to be about a month along...but that's my pretty un educated guess...lol


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

He is always mounting her it seems like, he is a little horn dog! Lol! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

LOL welll was she still wanting him? idk some does though you can never tell if they are in heat or not cause they just act like they are all the time...hate those kinda does


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

She would let him at times and other times she would run away! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Haha that's curious...well she looks it to me! Whether she is or not I guess time will tell.


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

When I was out there with them she wouldn't let him, but when I wasn't in the pen with them she would let him (not always) she is so very friendly and was more interested in me or the kids playing with her then him.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

I'll keep watching her and hope more signs come! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

If she is pregnant how much more feed should she be getting?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Well idk I think opinions on that differ. I don't know if you know about it but the main thing you want to avoid is pregnancy toxemia which they get from not eating enough because all the nutrition they are getting goes to the babies before it goes to her. It is really serious and they can easily die from it if not treated quickly. I am not terribly experienced in the feed area sooo not sure how much more you should be giving her maybe someone else can chime in. I would think you should feed her things high in calcium like lots of alfalfa for milk supply. Also make sure she is getting her minerals.


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

I was just thinking about this as I've been reading up on goats, could she just be in heat? She doesn't have any of the other signs, she wags her tail when i go see her, but that's all, I figure she's just excited to see me!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Our 2 and a half 3 month prego doe tends to wag her tail a lot too when we come to see her. She especially did it a lot when we first took her out of the bucks pen so I wouldn't go on tail wagging. I would just watch her...see if you notice her getting bigger around the sides. You could also do an ultrasound when you think she might be a month to two months along if you have that capability. We did that and it was really cool to see our babies. We think we have twins!









This is the backend of our doe you can see how she is really puffy and lose back there kinda like yours. Hopefully you can zoom in and see lol That's why I'm saying she is probably pregnant.  Really the only way to tell is time. lol

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

Thank you goat whisperer, I will def. keep my eye on her! This is her first pregnancy (if she is) so I hope everything goes well and is easy for my little girl. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

No problem! keep us posted!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

I will! She comes from twins and the daddy comes from triplets, I'm hoping for twin or triplets but seeing how it's her first who knows! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

Ok so I have another question. I believe her teats do look like they are getting bigger, but does that happen only if they are pregnant or does it come with age? She is so hairy right now or i would take a pic...maybe ill try and get a pic if i can.


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

I wish I had a trimmer to trim her up so we could see better.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

They will start to get swollen looking if she is prego. Our doe's teats went from small and thin to puffy and wide lol so I'm assuming that's what you are thinking yes? That does look our doe's teats.


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

yes that is what I was wondering. it does feel squishy there, like there is more room there...maybe making room?...


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Yup if it's loose and not tight up on the skin that could mean she's preparing to get a bag. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## penguinacres (Jan 21, 2014)

We had the same issue this year: corral maintenance caused us to have our girls in with our buck for a long period of time, making due dates very difficult to predict. Our girls that are confirmed pregnant sis start out looking like this however so I'd say yes too. While the vulva area did swell up while in heat it didn't quite look like this and there was disharge 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

Thank you. I'm glad everyone has said the same thing, that she is pregnant. Now I know it's not 100% but I'll be more observant for changes in her. And have some kind of idea when she might kid. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

So I talked to my vet today and an ultrasound is only 30-40 bucks so I think i may do that in a few weeks


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Keep in mind that ultrasound is NOT definitive. We had one ultrasound done and saw nothing...no baby. Kicked her back out with the herd and she kidded less than a week later with a gorgeous little doeling.

Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

OK so I was just out visiting/playing with Pepper and I felt movements on the right side of her stomach, she was eating some hay but they felt like little kicks! and I made sure i wasn't touching her left side so i didn't feel anything over there and think it was babies. If I am feeling movements about how far along should she be?


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

What could this be on the tip of her teats?

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Plugs.


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

That's what I was thinking, but this soon? Although I swear I felt kids move today! She may be farther along then I thought. 
I don't think it looks like mites, I was looking at images online and it doesn't look the same


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

dsturgiss said:


> View attachment 57094
> 
> What could this be on the tip of her teats?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Those are seals to keep bacteria out of her udder - they are perfectly normal. Please, please do not give in to the urge to milk her to see if she has milk. To do so breaks the seal and opens her udder up to bacteria and possible mastitis.


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

when do they get the plugs? is she farther along then I thought she was? I thought she was only about a month pregnant. But like I said I swear I felt kids moving yesterday, and you usually don't feel the kids move until they are a couple months along right?

I was out cleaning her teats, trying to get the dry flakey looking stuff off and I think some if the plug came off!! What do I do?


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

I am starting to worry she is much farther along then I thought and I won't be ready! her udders are not tight to her body, they are squishy and about a handful. And if i just removed part of her plug! UGH!!! I am so freaked out! NewbieProblems! haha


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It should be ok. Just be careful not to pull off anymore.


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

You probably just scraped some of the flakies off the urface...the plug goes in pretty deep. She is probably more than a month along with that little udder...mine form that about 3-4 months in. They usually have about a handful 3 months into their pregnancy, especially first timers. By 4 months, their sides REALLY start to look big and their rear ends look almost separate from their midsection. You should find her ligaments now...because once they start to soften from hard pencils to rubber bands...you will KNOW you are a few weeks out. A few does can loose ligs overnight...most soften over time then disappear. I would shapve/clip her udder area so you can notice these sublte changes better. It will help you prepare. Good luck!


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

I've been feeling for her ligaments for the last week, I think I feel them but I'm not positive that's what I'm feeling.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

I can feel them, I watched another video. They still feel hard to me so that's good!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

dsturgiss said:


> when do they get the plugs?


I don't know for certain, but I would imagine the teat plugs/seals develop within the first month after conception to prepare the doe's udder for milk production.


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

hallsthirdacrefarm said:


> You probably just scraped some of the flakies off the urface...the plug goes in pretty deep. She is probably more than a month along with that little udder...mine form that about 3-4 months in. They usually have about a handful 3 months into their pregnancy, especially first timers. By 4 months, their sides REALLY start to look big and their rear ends look almost separate from their midsection. You should find her ligaments now...because once they start to soften from hard pencils to rubber bands...you will KNOW you are a few weeks out. A few does can loose ligs overnight...most soften over time then disappear. I would shapve/clip her udder area so you can notice these sublte changes better. It will help you prepare. Good luck!


Thank you, that makes me feel a little better about her plugs! I felt movement again this morning when i went out there, I really want to know how many and about when she will kid. I am half tempted to get an ultrasound done.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Ultrasounds are great but just remember you can't see the babies all the time. We were lucky with our doe and were able to see two. Just keep in mind that you might not see babies but you will def be able to see the placenta.  The placenta looks like C and O shapes.  


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Haha...ultrasound. We had a doe with an ultrasound around delivery time. NO placenta, NO kid. Kicked her back outside with herd. She delivered a gorgeous little doeling about 10 days later. Unless the ultrasound is cheap I wouldn't spend the money. Just get ready now and go with the flow

Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

kccjer said:


> Haha...ultrasound. We had a doe with an ultrasound around delivery time. NO placenta, NO kid. Kicked her back outside with herd. She delivered a gorgeous little doeling about 10 days later. Unless the ultrasound is cheap I wouldn't spend the money. Just get ready now and go with the flow
> 
> Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


its about 30-40 for an ultrasound.
I am thinking if she was bred in dec she would be due in april...i think that would be the earliest date...but i can't be sure since they had been together on and off before that. but strictly together from dec. once snow came


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

Some pics I just took

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

I noticed yesterday she is grinding? her teeth. why would she do this?


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Teeth grinding is usually gut pain or just pain in general I believe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> Teeth grinding is usually gut pain or just pain in general I believe.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


it is not all the time, just periodically. she seems fine, eating, drinking well. poo is normal


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Maybe the babies get into uncomfortable positions for her every once in a while. Lol Preg goats grind a lot as they get later into their pregnancy so I wouldn't worry about it.  


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

Does this pic look like she has her ligaments or not? I am unsure if I'm feeling ligaments or a bone. Bc what I'm feeling seems farther away, not right by her tail

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

dsturgiss said:


> View attachment 57279
> 
> 
> Does this pic look like she has her ligaments or not? I am unsure if I'm feeling ligaments or a bone. Bc what I'm feeling seems farther away, not right by her tail
> ...











Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

ok, i really think i found them! UGH this is all so new to me! thank you guys!!


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

Ok, sorry to keep bugging you all. But the last two days she's been stretching out, and I read that is a sign of labor... My question do does do that throughout pregnancy as well? 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Idk about stretching but pawing and making a "nest" is a sign she is getting close. You will know when she has lost her ligs because you will almost be able to grip your whole hand around the base of her tail there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes. They stretch throughout their pregnancy.


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> Idk about stretching but pawing and making a "nest" is a sign she is getting close. You will know when she has lost her ligs because you will almost be able to grip your whole hand around the base of her tail there.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


She has been licking me non stop, looking up into the sky and moving her head back and forth, stretching, laying down a lot (she cuddled up to me earlier!!)


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Licking you? Lol that's odd...I don't know what to tell you ummm would you share another picture of her udder and girl parts? 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

You can't really see her udder bc she is so hairy. I started to shave her tonight but the weather turned nasty, so I will finish tomorrow

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

Cuddling! 

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

She looks like she's exactly as far along as our doe. I can tell you that her girl parts are gonna get a lot more puffy and swollen than that. I don't tend to go by udders as much because they can be unpredictable, some can get them day of or some will just get tea cup sized ones. Lol I will try to get pictures of our does parts and udder soon and share them with you so you can compare. Would that be ok? We believe she still has about a month or two left since we believe she was bred in Dec. Of course we do boers so she will be a little different size wise, but hopefully you will be able to see.  


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Haha aw she is very cute! What breed is she? I see some ND but is she full ND? Seems a little bigger than that.

This is one of my wethers that loves to cuddle. 









Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

She is oberhasli/ Nubian mix


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

Yes I would love to compare pics!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Aw ok! Cool! ok I will try an do that tomorrow.  She was in with the buck in December right so both our does could have similar due dates? 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> Aw ok! Cool! ok I will try an do that tomorrow.  She was in with the buck in December right so both our does could have similar due dates?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Strictly with him from end of nov. Beginning dec ( I had them staked out most the time before that, but still together at times)


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> Haha aw she is very cute! What breed is she? I see some ND but is she full ND? Seems a little bigger than that.
> 
> This is one of my wethers that loves to cuddle.
> 
> ...


So adorable!!!!


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

They would def have similar due dates then cause she was bred about the first week of Dec. I'll get those pics for you soon! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

I went out to check on Pepper and I was feeling her stomach, and that is most def. kid(s) in there. It feels just like it would I were to feel my pregnant stomach. It's so exciting! And since I trimmed her some this evening I can see more of her udder! She still so hairy! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

Got her shaved, don't make fun she would not hold still!! Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Bahaha. That shadow makes it look like you shaved the tip of a teat off! 

Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Haha aww she's got a nice little pooch there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

kccjer said:


> Bahaha. That shadow makes it look like you shaved the tip of a teat off!
> 
> Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


HAHAHA:laugh:
that is so funny! I just noticed that!!


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

So I am thinking 1-2 months to go. It was so hard to see anything with all that hair! She has more there then I thought! 
I am going to get some wormer just to be safe.


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

ok so i weighed her and she is around 60 lbs... could she be mini ober/nubian? or do you think she is something else?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

How old is she? Can you post a pic so we can see her head and whole body?


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

Let me know if that works, 
She will be a yr in may I believe. i am not sure her exact b-day

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She looks like a mini Nubian. That is Nigerian Dwarf and Nubian. Looks like she has airplane ears. When you said 60 lbs, I figured there had to be Nigerian in there.


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

my preggo purebred nigerians weigh 55-80 lbs....


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

What do you think about my buck?

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Ok as promised here are some pictures for you to compare. Lol last time we weighed Kitty she was like 120 something so obviously a big difference in tummy size but you can see her girl parts and udder.  your buck is cute btw! Looks like a Nubian?





















Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

he is supposed to be pure nubian, but he doesn't seem that big to me, i will have to weigh him when he gets back!
When is Kitty due? they look very much the same!
My doe is acting like a nut case, every time i go out there she doesn't stop eating, she will come lick me, and tries to get on my lap! and just now while i was out there she was pawing at her feed bowl which still has hay in it and then laying down in it! When I am not out there she is usually just laying down relaxing! I took a video of her bc it was so funny, watching her try to lay down in the bowl! I will try to post it!


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

Well I can't post a video, but here is a pic of her getting ready to go in her bowl she is pawing at it.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Haha sounds like your goat has quite the character!  Kitty will be laying in the barn and if you are outside and yell her name she'll BAA back at you lol It's so cute! We think she's due sometime in April or early May.  Yeah I'd say he looks pure nubian although his ears are really floppy! I haven't seen many nubians with floppy ears like that. How old is he?


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> Haha sounds like your goat has quite the character!  Kitty will be laying in the barn and if you are outside and yell her name she'll BAA back at you lol It's so cute! We think she's due sometime in April or early May.  Yeah I'd say he looks pure nubian although his ears are really floppy! I haven't seen many nubians with floppy ears like that. How old is he?


 She sure does! She will Baa at me and I baa back and we just have this "conversation" back and forth! My husband thinks I am crazy! haha
He is a yr old.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Haha yeah well I do the same thing with my goats lol! Oh wow yes he is on the small side. Have you wormed him? He looks pretty healthy.


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

That picture is from awhile ago, last summer when I got him. He was only a few months old then. 
He hasn't been wormed recently. He has been with a friends doe for a couple weeks, I plan on worming him when he gets back 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Ohhh ok! Well then he's probably fine. He's cute!


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

Her pooch is more wrinkly today. Does this mean anything?
She didnt eat her black oil sunflower seeds this morning. She ate some oats though.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

No idea. lol Kitty was that way for a while a few weeks ago and then the wrinkles disappeared. No idea why they kinda come and go. That's great that you feed her sunflower seeds.  We are in the process of moving, but are planning to do a natural raw diet for our goats of sunflower seeds, oats, and such once we get settled. The grain out there just isn't all that great. Hard to find stuff that isn't so processed or medicated. Also goats have a sense of what they need and don't need as far as nutrition. Could be she didn't need what the sunflower seeds have today. Who knows. lol


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> No idea. lol Kitty was that way for a while a few weeks ago and then the wrinkles disappeared. No idea why they kinda come and go. That's great that you feed her sunflower seeds.  We are in the process of moving, but are planning to do a natural raw diet for our goats of sunflower seeds, oats, and such once we get settled. The grain out there just isn't all that great. Hard to find stuff that isn't so processed or medicated. Also goats have a sense of what they need and don't need as far as nutrition. Could be she didn't need what the sunflower seeds have today. Who knows. lol


Thats awesome you guys are going to do that! I wish I had a pasture to put the goats and horses out on.
those wrinkles went away a couple hours later. She will smell the seeds and just ignore them. they are pretty much all over the ground now! She didn't want them.
I really wish I knew when she would kid, she is doing crazy things and a lot of it are labor signs (biting at her side, stretching, grinding, elevating herself (front feet higher), pawing/nesting, rubbing against the gate, getting up and down(not a lot but enough)! but I just keep checking her, her teats are still soft and small, and no goo. I can still feel babies move. SO I am chalking it all up to being uncomfortable and preparing to have a kid(s). I hate not knowing, because I am the type that likes to be prepared and ready and not knowing is killing me! haha She is driving me nuts!! But it will be worth it in the end to see her little babes!


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

ok so i went out to check on pepper and to pet her keep her company. I felt for ligs and I swear one side felt gone, but then 5 minutes later it was there. i felt more mushy on the one side then the other, but then it was back! what the heck is going on?!?! I swear she is doing all this just to drive me bonkers! She must know how anxious I am!
Am I just losing it?!


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

When she lays down her lady parts are open. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

I don't know if you guys can see but she has this opaque/ clearish liquid coming out... Help! What is it?!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Some discharge. Maybe even from pee. Nothing to get excited about.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

dsturgiss said:


> ok so i went out to check on pepper and to pet her keep her company. I felt for ligs and I swear one side felt gone, but then 5 minutes later it was there. i felt more mushy on the one side then the other, but then it was back! what the heck is going on?!?! I swear she is doing all this just to drive me bonkers! She must know how anxious I am!
> Am I just losing it?!


Haha no you aren't losing it!  First time mom's especially will have ligs that are there and then aren't there. Do not go by them all the time because they are very unreliable in first time moms. You will know when she is REALLY close because you will be able to put your whole hand around the base of her tail. But honestly what you want to go by is more her udder (although the udder can be unreliable too at time but is more reliable than the ligs in my opinion) , her behavior, goo, and how swollen her girl parts are.


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

ok, what about when she lays down her vulva opens up..is this normal?
She is being more distant from me, when I went in there she didn't even come over to me, she just went and laid down by her feed. She was acting weird so when I saw this discharge it kinda freaked me out.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

All this is normal for about how far along she is. Nothing to worry about.  Like Karen said that stuff is prolly just from pee. lol


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

dsturgiss said:


> ok, what about when she lays down her vulva opens up..is this normal?
> She is being more distant from me, when I went in there she didn't even come over to me, she just went and laid down by her feed. She was acting weird so when I saw this discharge it kinda freaked me out.


Yes that's normal...it will do that throughout the rest of her pregnancy. Oh you know goats...they have their moods. I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

Ok so whoever said she could have mites or lice, i think your right, i looked where she was itching and I found this little bug thing, and found another one in a different spot! Called my Vet and he isn't too worried about it. When she kids he said we can treat her then.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

In the meantime you can rub olive oil mixed with tea tree , citronella , or lavender oil through her fur, it's safe and effective. Plus it'll be a relaxing massage for a stressed out preggo goat! Spraying Apple cider vinegar through her coat will also help, and grooming her daily.
It might be easier to treat now so you don't have worry about them in the bedding and on the babies.....
Happy kidding!


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

I agree with canyontrailgoats. You can also use a mix of lavender and eucalyptus in olive oil which is what I do. Apply 2 times daily.  


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

how much olive oil and how many drops of lavender oil or tea tree?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Or just dust her with Sevin Dust.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

I believe it's like 1 teaspoon olive oil to two to three drops lavender. I forgot to tell you you can also chop up some garlic and let it sit in the oil mixture over night. This will make it stronger and burns the mites but doesn't hurt the goat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I usually mix about a tablespoon of tea tree or whatever to a half cup of olive oil. You can just estimate and mix enough olive oil to cover the goat with enough essential oil to smell and repel/smother the bugs.
You can just dust them to, I don't because it's messier and I feel like the goats and I breath it in, which is really bad to do. Idk, I just feel better about using oil. The oil sticks to their fur a long time, and it keeps their skin soft too. 

Just use your fingertips to rub it onto the skin, especially where you see bugs and eggs.


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

I did about a half cup and about 10 drops if oil. She smells good! She keeps licking at it!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Oh, my above amounts are for more than one use. don't put a half cup of oil on your goat, or she'll be a slippery, fragrant mess! Go with a tablespoon or so like the above post says....


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

I can see bugs coming out!


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

So I was just reading over at FiasCoFarm and she describes the plug as :::Note: The doe can start having small amounts of opaque white discharge a day, a week or even a month before kidding; this is the "plug").

So is there a chance she is losing her plug? and there is a chance it was just pee?
She has me on edge! haha I will keep checking her!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That was not the plug.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Nope you will know when it's the plug...believe me. lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

So now that the lice are dying, should I shave her some all over? Or just leave her?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

They're probably not dying right this minute, the oil mix is more of a repellent. So you have to keep up on the treatment to make sure they stay away. 
You could shave her, but you don't want to stress her out a lot, and is it cold where you are? If you don't shave her, I would give her a good brushing once or twice a day to remove dead skin and lice.
You should also change the bedding frequently, because lice will sometimes leave the animal and crawl through their bedding, especially at night.


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

Ok, sounds good thank you. It's in the 20-30's at night... 40-50 during the day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

As far as the bedding goes, it's dirt with some hay/straw I'll take out all that, and sprinkle sevin all over, and I can put new staw down... Should I sprinkle sevin on top of that as well?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Just underneath is fine. That is too cold to shave her.


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

So I have been cleaning out her stall and man! its a pain! haha there is still frozen ground! She is being a little turd (not to me) but to my other animals,cats and dog, she keep head butting them  I mean getting on her hind legs and coming down on them! and just head butting. Turd!

Update: when I was out feeding I noticed dried up "gunk" on her tail and a little on her lady parts.


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

So since she has been acting kinda off to me the last couple days I've been making sure she is ok every few hours, I just came in from checking on her, and usually when I go out and call to her she calls back and she didn't tonight, she didn't even go to the fence, so I thought "oh no!. Something is happening" I got my shoes on and went out, she did meet me at the gate but she didn't make a sound, I sat in there for a good 15-20 min. And she was stretching a lot! (Tail up) and her ligaments on her right side feel smaller then the ones on the left (which still feel the same). When I left her she didn't call to me either, which she usually does. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

Oops posted that before I was done. 
I was going to ask if you guys think I need to be checking on her throughout the night or not.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

If you have a gut feeling that something is going to happen, I would check on her to be on the safe side. 
Is her udder tight and shiny, does she have any amber colored discharge? And feel for babies, usually when you can't feel them kicking it means they've dropped to prepare for kidding.
Her different behavior can be a sign, watch for her nesting and looking uncomfortable. 
And when you see her tail and back arched with her stomach clenching, it means she's started labor.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

I would; the stretching could be her positioning babies. Sometimes just knowing when your goats aren't themselves is the key to catching them.


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

I haven't seen any amber discharge, just some opaque liquid here and there, someone said could just be pee. This is my first kidding (as well as hers) so I'm still not sure I'm feeling for her ligs right(but what I felt one side was harder and bigger then the other). But she is acting off. I'll go back out and check her in a few. 
Her udder is still small, but I thought(could be my imagination) it felt firmer.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

She is still stretching a lot, and she has these two little "nest" in the hay. But she started doing the other day I noticed.


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

So no real changes this morning, she is still stretching, and rubbing her body against the fence. She acted like a crazy girl when i got back in the house, jumping on and off of everything, running around.
forgot to mention her pigs are still there, but feel smaller. they used to feel thicker, and are now half the size (give or take, I'm new at this! )


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

today she has clumpy poop, does this mean anything? or could it be something? I just wormed her last week. I have started giving her oats/grains (plain oatmeal) and black oil sunflower seeds...could this be the culprit of the clumpy poo?


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

A lot of times their poo clumps up right before kidding. Or its the grain and seeds, but either way it's probably fine, she'll be ok for now.
Does she look any closer? that girl seems to enjoy making you go crazy!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She has babies in her that are taking up a lot of room. This plays havoc on everything. I would just keep an eye on her poop.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Could be her gut just needs to get used to the seeds and oats that are new in her diet.  Should clear up soon. Just keep an eye on it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

I just took these

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Looking like a pregnant doe. Her udder has a lot of filling up to do. Her udder isn't close to very tight and shiny.


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

I know, ugh she's got me going crazy, she does all these other things but her udder isn't full. Maybe she will be one the fills the same day she kids..


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

Can someone explain to me about the ligaments. I know they feel like pencils. But how do they start feeling when they start to disappear. My girls still feel fairly hard, but smaller, and the one side is a little softer then the left side. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Normally they feel like little pencils on either side of their tail. As they get ready to kid, it gets harder to feel them and its more like "mush" than pencils. Right before kidding, you'll only feel mush and you'll be able to wrap your hand around her tail head.
I hope that helps some, it's easiest to understand when you see and feel it in person.


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

Do the babies stop moving as much during the end? I haven't felt much the last couple days. I felt one good kick last night, but I haven't felt much today, maybe a little movement this morning, but nothing this afternoon.


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

She also won't hold still for me to touch her belly! So that doesn't help much! haha


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes towards the end they aren't moving as much.


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

She doesn't seem to like me touching her tummy anymore, she will turn towards me every time i try to go to her rear! haha and when i do get her in position for me to feel she will try backing up! little turd! This waiting is killing me! I wish I knew when she was going to kid!!!


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

Awww felt multiple kicks tonight! I so love feeling those babies kicking!! Lots of stretching and yawning tonight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Awww  haven't felt Kitty's kids yet...but then she doesn't like her tummy touched either. Plus she's fat  lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

When I went to feed this morning I noticed pepper arching her back and her bum would go down towards the ground. What is she doing? She still has her ligs and her udder isn't close to full. Those arent contractions are they??


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

No contractions are much more subtle. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Not necessarily. She could be in labor.


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

She hasn't done it since this morning, so i don't know what is going on. She was being a turd again this morning, she tried to push me (head in my leg and she pushed! haha) but she was jumping all over the place! I put her out this morning to graze. I wasn't able to feel babies this morning, she didn't really want me touching her. So I just let it be. I did check her ligs and one feels smaller still then the other, and maybe a little more flexible. Hard to tell though. No discharge and her udder is still small. She is throwing me for a loop!


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Just keep watching the signs. Watch for her udder getting tight and shiny. Like I said ligs aren't always that reliable in first timers. If she was in labor and pushing she would not be so frisky. lol Just let nature take it's course...she'll let you know when she's ready.


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

She developing a nice little udder. Slower but surely, she's getting there

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

So I just went out to check on Pepper and she has a small amount of yellowish mucus on her tail and pooch. could this be her plug? I would have taken a picture but it is so dark outside.


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

Just came out to feed and check on pepper and noticed this.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Could be the plug.


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

She peed and it came out, it is very thick and mucus-y/stringy.








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Thought I would share Kitty's latest with you! She is getting closer and is starting to lose her plug as well  how are things?















Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

Aww look at her!!! That's awesome!! She has more udder then Pepper. She is still losing her plug and slower building an udder.







This was from the other day, still a small udder. But that's the 3rd time I've seen goo. So she is getting closer!! 
Let me know how yours keeps doing! I'm anxious to know how many she's got in there!!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

dsturgiss said:


> Aww look at her!!! That's awesome!! She has more udder then Pepper. She is still losing her plug and slower building an udder.
> View attachment 60343
> 
> This was from the other day, still a small udder. But that's the 3rd time I've seen goo. So she is getting closer!!
> ...


Yeah it's so exciting!! I can't wait! Well it's really weird cause I hardly ever see first timers have so much of a bag so early on! I like it though cause I know she is going to have enough to feed them lol. It makes sense too cause her mom always has a big bag. I'm sure Pepper will bag up some just don't till later an really that's more normal than Kitty. Lol

I will keep you posted! Hoping she will wait at least another two weeks till our barn is done being built. Our goaties are still at our friends farm till then. I am sure she will though cause according to my calculations she shouldn't be due till end of April early May but sometimes they surprise us.lol.

She has at least two cause we saw them in the ultrasound! Lol a lot of that belly is plumpness haha but that's good means she has less of a risk of toxemia. Just gotta keep exercising to keep her muscles strong and get those babes into position. Keep me posted on Peper as well!^.^ what are you hoping for boys or girls? Preferably we'd like two nice girls but if we get nice boys I guess I'll be happy as long as they are all happy and healthy  lol

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

By the way its so pretty where you are at! All the green! I love it! 
I think a our girls will be kidding around the same time! Im sure Kitty will kid first. I take Pepper out and have her tied out most the day for exercise. when she is in her pen she is usually resting her her box! I don't really care what I get as long as they are healthy! I would probably prefer girls, so I don't have to worry about banding them. But I will take whatever she gives me!  She still doesn't like me checking her, she will keep turning so her butt is away from me! little turd! I have to bribe her with seeds, or hay.
Also they say goats can lose their plug up to a month before, can it be longer? say 2 months? bc if its a month Pepper should be kidding in 2-3 weeks.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

dsturgiss said:


> By the way its so pretty where you are at! All the green! I love it!
> 
> I think a our girls will be kidding around the same time! Im sure Kitty will kid first. I take Pepper out and have her tied out most the day for exercise. when she is in her pen she is usually resting her her box! I don't really care what I get as long as they are healthy! I would probably prefer girls, so I don't have to worry about banding them. But I will take whatever she gives me!  She still doesn't like me checking her, she will keep turning so her butt is away from me! little turd! I have to bribe her with seeds, or hay.
> 
> Also they say goats can lose their plug up to a month before, can it be longer? say 2 months? bc if its a month Pepper should be kidding in 2-3 weeks.


Well thank you!! lol yeah Oregon is really green...and wet 

I guess we will see! I hope it's later rather than sooner! We really need our barn up before she kids :-/ haha Kitty can't even be bribed lol once you get to her hips or touch her belly she's gone lol!;D silly girl...

Idk about it being longer...maybe someone else will chime in.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

Also is it bad she is getting hay and stuff in her lady parts? It seems like she is getting more And more gunk stuck to her and it gets in there when she lays down because she is open more when she's laying. Should I try to get what I can out?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

I've never heard of it being bad but how would you feel if you had hay stuck to your you know what lol! XP So yeah if she was mine I'd take it off when i saw it. I dot think Kitty has gotten that goopy yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

Yea, that's what I've been doing, just trying to get most of it out.  


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

I just didn't know if I should or not. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Oh yeah it's not gonna hurt her


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

I took this today, she is still small but I have noticed her getting bigger! I'm waiting to go out there one day and see a huge udder!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Oh my yes she has gotten much bigger!! How exciting!^.^


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

How's kitty doing this morning? Any changes?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Well haven't been out to see her yet I'll let you know! It seems like every time we go out to our friends farm to see our goaties (our barn is being built,supposed to be done end of next week so they are staying at a friends till then.) her bag is bigger lol. She looks soooo good though...her coat is shiny, she's not skinny, she plays with our wethers, so crossing my fingers and saying a prayer she'll have a beautiful birth when the time comes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

This is pepper today. Do you think it's ok if I leave town for the weekend? Her udder seems a little bigger to me

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Oh sure I'm sure it's fine she still has a ways to go  are you having someone watch her? This is Kitty earlier this week. Didnt get a picture of her today but she looks the same. She is still as spunky as ever! Walking around the field and playing a bit.  








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

Ya my neighbors boys will be looking after her and my horsea


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Aw yeah I'm sure she will be fine!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

My only concern leaving her is it's getting hard to feel ligs, they are still there but the one side is hard to feel!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Well her bag is no where near tight and ligs can be unreliable soo I am sure he will be fine. I know how you feel though I wouldn't want to leave Kitty!! Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

Ok. Yea I know her bag isn't full and tight yet, but over the last couple days it's gotten fuller, so I was curious if I should leave her or not


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Well ultimately it's up to you but a weekend is prolly no problem I'm sure  


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

I think I am just a worry wart!  I'm sure if anything happens my neighbors will call, and I can call our vet.  


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

Kitty is so cute!!!!! Can't wait to see what her kids look like!!!



TheGoatWhisperer said:


> Oh sure I'm sure it's fine she still has a ways to go  are you having someone watch her? This is Kitty earlier this week. Didnt get a picture of her today but she looks the same. She is still as spunky as ever! Walking around the field and playing a bit.
> View attachment 60928
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

dsturgiss said:


> I think I am just a worry wart!  I'm sure if anything happens my neighbors will call, and I can call our vet.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Haha that's ok! I am too lol I just keep it all inside


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

I know! haha ^.^ This is daddy...he is a year older now and much bigger but can't find a recent picture of him lol


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

Very handsome boy!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Yaaaa he's gorgeous and really friendly...lol our friends that own him say that they can't go to a show without him because he will throw a fit and knock down fencing and almost drive himself sick when they're gone. lol and when he wins at a show he knows it, he acts all cocky...haha  XD


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Kitty had her babies!! Total shock!! :O lol! Two beautiful does!! You can find the thread in the birth announcements


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

Ohhhhhh myyyyyy goshhhhhh!!!! Heading over the the thread now!!!! Congrats!!!! I'm anxious to get home to pepper. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Haha IKR?!? Totally did not expect it!! She wasn't acting close at all on Thursday!! :-O


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

Well we are back home. Pepper is good, her spunky lil self! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Haha well good! I bet you are relieved to be home with her. I'm rooting for pepper now!!;D 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

Yes I sure am! I want to be here when she kids!  
I'm so excited because today were getting our shed built for the goats!! And hopefully by tomorrow the fencing will be up and she can explore her new house!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

So about the shed.. Should I get a 10x8 or 10x12 or 10x14?? Husband says 10x8 (cheaper) but I think that's too small. We will be splitting it down the middle with fencing so my buck has one side and pepper has the other. But as the herd grows.. I thought 10x14 shed would be better. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would definitely get the largest size you can afford.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Oh yeah I would definitely get the largest you can. Our barn is 36 by 36 and we only have 5 but we plan on growing and maybe getting a horse. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

10x8 it is, with a large fenced off area.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

We got welded wire fencing... I told my husband we need something stronger but he wouldn't listen to me and that's what he bought for our goat fencing. I'm hoping and praying it will hold up and not break! Anybody have experience with welded wire fencing?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

They'll climb it. Run hot wire on the inside.


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

So just by going on looks and what I've posted about mucous etc... how much longer do you think? When do you say she will kid? I'm taking a poll! 














Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Looks like she is mighty close! How is her bag feeling? Soft or getting tight? Looks like her teats are filling. I'll say another week and a half lol just guessing haha


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

Her udder is getting tighter, def. not all squishy like when she was small. But not as tight as I think she should be or will be when she kids. Ligs are still there, just deeper.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Watch her attitude...when she starts being offish and not herself that can be a sign...it's hard to say but I'll say a week or a week and a half lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

I'm anxious!! I want babies!! Haha!! How is kitty and the kids doing?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Haha they are doing great! I put some really nice pictures in a post on Goat Frenzy 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

Oh I forgot to ask.. How many do you think she will have?! I think 1-2. She just doesn't seem super big to hold anymore then that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Oh yeah I would be surprised if she even had two lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

Yea. I want her to have at least 2. But I think deep down I know it will be 1.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

It could be! Kitty was so big we were sure she had at least triplets...but I guess all I saw was really two babies on the ultrasound! It's good though that she had kept her weight and is so healthy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

Regardless of what she has and how many she has, I just want her and baby(ies) to be healthy. I pray she has a easy kidding, and everything goes well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Yes I'm praying for her!! and the baby(s)  don't get too nervous  do you have all that you need in case a kid gets stuck and you have to go in?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

No! I need to go and get it... What should I get?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Well I'd get some of those long gloves that like go up to your elbows lol I think you can probably find those at any feed store...and some lubricant like mineral oil...I think that's what our friends use. You could also call your vet and she/he might suggest what you need or sometimes there are knowledgeable people at the feed store you can ask.  you will also need some of those things you suck stuff out of babies noses and mouths with...no idea what they call them but you prolly know what I mean lol ummm yeah I'd see of you can talk to your vet or someone at the feed store. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

Thanks!! I'll ask my vet today when I see him. And head to the feed store as well.
Here is a pic if peppers udder today, seems a little more full, still feels the same though.








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

She looks like she could fill more. I had a kidding a little over a week ago. A few things I had and definitely needed: lots of towels, booger sucker and latex gloves. That goop is soooo sticky. I had to help dry kids since it was only 6 degrees that night. And they came out back feet first so I was breaking bags open and cleaning their mouths with the booger sucker. Another thing to have, that I didn't need, dental floss for umbilical cords. Which reminds me.....make sure to dip their cords in iodine 

Happy kidding!


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Oh yes iodine!! Very important lol and towels. We thought Kitty could fill out a lot more too and well...you know why happened lol   


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

I agree, she still needs to fill up more. 
I have Triodine-7...to use for cords, but i will need more towels for sure. What about puppy pads, or should I just use towels? 
what about one of those rubber puller things that go around the feet to pull kids if you have to?


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> Oh yes iodine!! Very important lol and towels. We thought Kitty could fill out a lot more too and well...you know why happened lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


I know!!! I worry that pepper will do the same! haha!! And I may not be there. But I will just keep checking her everyday like I have been and look for more signs! I wish our fencing for the goats would be up (we got the shed up) but I don't think it will be ready by the time she kids. Husband just went back to work and usually doesn't have a whole lot of time to do house chores when he is on call 24/7. But we will see!


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

I used puppy pads, it was helpful to keep the hay off the kids. I had some leftover from when our puppy was little. I wouldn't waste money to buy them again though, I think towels are fine


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

I just bought some towels at the DI today for cheap so hopefully thats enough


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Should be fine! can't wait to see them!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

Pepper enjoying her new house! It's not complete but she's getting used to it

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

thegoatwhisperer said:


> should be fine! can't wait to see them!!!
> 
> Sent from my iphone using goat forum


me toooooo!!!


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Awww looks rly cozy!!^.^


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

I was going to leave her staked out all night so she can stay in the shed, but I'm too nervous! So back in the dog run she went!


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Haha better safe than sorry 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

more goo today!! lots of stretching and laying down! She has been laying in the dirt and digging in the dirt! she is SOOO dirty now! darn goat!


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

More goo, and laying down making little "grunting" noises, or more like I'm uncomfortable noises! Haha

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

I still don't think she's ready  you're going to drive yourself nuts!


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Is she always tethered?


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

No, she isn't always staked out. She has been in our dog run/kennel. Until we could get the shed and fencing up, I've staked her out to graze on all the grass where the shed is.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Oh ok. Might want to make sure she doesn't get tangled during labor. My doe was up and down and nesting a lot


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

Oh yea, that's why I don't leave her out 24/7 like this. She typically is only out during the day when I can see her from my back door. And I'm usually checking on her a lot to make sure that doesn't happen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Not quite ready but pretttty close!! Course what do I know I didn't think Kitty was close either lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

haha! Right!  she seriously is going to make me crazy! She really needs to fill up more! ugh darn doe! Although i would like her to wait a few more days bc its been kinda rainy today and supposed to be rainy the next few days! although still in the 40/50's throughout the day!


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

Keeps coming. Do they tend to discharge a lot like this before they kid? Or am I fussing over nothing?

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Mine had discharge like that on and off for nearly two weeks. Drove. Me. NUTS!


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

Wild Hearts Ranch said:


> Mine had discharge like that on and off for nearly two weeks. Drove. Me. NUTS!


She's been discharging for almost a month (beginning of march) so i thought she has to be close to kidding! but its never been this much.


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

No big changes, still laying down, stretching, and grazing going on.













Hoping maybe this weekend we will have babies...

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Awww she is such a cute little goat <3 ^.^ go pepper!! Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

Peppers new place! I am so glad we got this finished before she kidded!! Now bring on the babies!! hehe








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Looks good!


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

sassykat6181 said:


> Looks good!


Thank you. I'm so glad to have it up! One less thing to worry about!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

Uhhhh another night and no changes...


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

dsturgiss said:


> Uhhhh another night and no changes...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Lol tired yet 

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> Lol tired yet
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Yes!! Haha! Although when I went out there to check on her before I called it a night she has some goo, small amount but I don't know if it's worth getting up throughout the night! Haha!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Haha! I know they throw you for loops like crazy...hang in there!! And go pepper!! Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

Well, I checked her around 2 am last night and she had more mucous, still had ligs, and bag wasn't tight. This morning same thing... Just not as much mucous.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

And we have some more goo. Let my dog out and decided to check on her . Goodness how much can she lose without going into labor!! Haha! Doesn't she know she's driving me bonkers?! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I think you need to act more bonkers in front of her.


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

ksalvagno said:


> I think you need to act more bonkers in front of her.


Haha!!! And now we have a rain storm!!! Uhhhh! I thought for sure it would. Be this weekend. But beside all the goo, she isn't showing any other signs! Ligs are still there udder isn't hard.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Well if she has them during the storm you could name the baby's storm and rain!XD


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> Well if she has them during the storm you could name the baby's storm and rain!XD
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


I hope she doesn't kid today/tonight! It's such a pain to go outside! And it's slick/muddy mess outside!! By I like the idea of naming them after a storm.(stormy/ thunder..etc) 

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

Has anyone had a doe who had their ligs and then instead of slowly losing them they just disappeared? For example you check and she has them and then a few hrs they're gone?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

I'm not good at telling ligs but I kinda judge by the way the tail looks. I've noticed their tail kinda flops over sideways instead of up when the ligs are gone. My girl also got more vocal, wanted me around and licked my hands a lot


----------



## Daisey (Mar 29, 2014)

Looks like it to me!


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

I have a girl whose tail flops over most of the time - especially when she's pregnant - so I wouldn't go by that.


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

Well still no changes this morning, I think she is just going to keep them in there forever! maybe she isn't as close as we all thought she was. 
She does look like maybe she's dropped some... But I'm not sure it was still kinda dark this moring when I checked on her. I'll try to get a pic later. 
Maybe if I stop watching her she will start labor! Lol!!!



Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

My poor girl!! Gotta be getting close!!!








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

My poor girl! She's gotta be getting close! 






















Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

This was Luna 2 days before her triplets were born. She never dropped


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

What a cute girl! How many did she have in there? She looks wide!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

Pepper laid down and just sounded like she was uncomfortable, yawned a lot, did the lip curl thing. I could see babies moving in there! She would grunt and then go rigid, stiff legs! Made me nervous! But 10 min later she was up grazing again! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

dsturgiss said:


> What a cute girl! How many did she have in there? She looks wide!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Forget I asked that!! Haha I just re-read your post

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

Look how much she has grown!!! Awwww

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

She's getting there


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

I can't wait!!  I'm tired of waiting!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Awwww! lol Wow she is close...EXCITED!! who's the dad again? Doesn't look like she has dropped yet...


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

This is the daddy.







This was her earlier. Babies protruding!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Awww! He is cute and I bet the babies are gonna be beautiful with that rich red color. Well maybe she has dropped a bit! Can you put your hands in her sides where it drops a little? If that makes sense?


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

I think I get what you mean, if so yea I can. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

Like this? My hand doesn't totally fit but almost

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Yeah like that...she could probably still drop a little more...IMO 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

I will agree.  I'm ready though!!! come on babies!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Haha drop out babies come on!! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

She seems really on edge tonight. Won't go in the shed, she is staying out and listening to the dogs bark.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Hmmm...getting antsy...


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

She's taking after me!!! Haha


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

Soooo maybe it's the way she was standing but her left ligs felt gone towards the middle, but I could feel the top, and I could feel the right side clearly. Also when she laid down I noticed more mucous!! Maybe I'll be getting up in a couple hrs to check on her


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Haha aw poor thing she doesn't know what's happening to her...she has to go soon!! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

Ok so I checked at midnight and she has more mucous. Then I checked when I got up and more mucous.. And both ligs felt gone in the middle. Oh I pray I'm not just going crazy and imagining things!!! She seems fine, she was up and outside when I came out this morning. We went into the shed and she munched a little then laid down and ate some more. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

She smelled her rear and looked like she was trying to maybe lick or scratch. Weird doe behavior!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

It's raining again today!  we need the moisture but I can't stand the mud!! Anyway took some pics of pepper today. She's been up and down a lot today. Maybe just maybe were starting labor...?!?














Her udder seems more firm, but not tight and hard like they say it should feel.








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Udder is filling nicely. I'd say this week


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Oh wow..I can totally tell her udder is getting tighter...!! And laying in odd positions like that with her head against the wall can be a sign as well...I would say this week too. I'll be very surprised if she doesn't. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

I sure hope you guys are right!! I can't take this waiting anymore!! Haha here is a comparison from her yesterday? Or the day before and then today 








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Yeah do you notice how the one from today is shiny? That's a sign..could be just me but it looks shiny...lol


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

It's does look shiny to me as well. But just not super tight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

After reading this entire post I'm anxious now!! I want to know when she's gonna have her babies!! :GAAH:


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

still said:


> After reading this entire post I'm anxious now!! I want to know when she's gonna have her babies!! :GAAH:


Me too!! I just went out to check on her and found this,







It's not much but it looked amber/bloody.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

Yeah probably wouldn't get too excited about that......


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

I'm not, this girl has thrown me for so many loops I'm not getting excited till she starts streaming!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

Lol!! I know how it is! You wish it so hard as if that's gonna help! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

thank you! I am so glad I'm not the only one that gets a little baby crazy!  her udder feels more firm now then it did a couple hours ago. BUT I am not going to hold my breath! haha


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








Lots of mucous!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

Wow! That's definitely a big clump! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

It cracks me up when the girls are ready to have kids and all we care about looking at is the hind end! Lol! I forget they even have a face!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Slowly but surely she's getting there....just don't die while you're waiting! LOL. Hope she gives you kids soon!


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

Ligs are pretty much gone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

still said:


> It cracks me up when the girls are ready to have kids and all we care about looking at is the hind end! Lol! I forget they even have a face!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


My husband makes fun of me bc since I figured she was pregnant I've been taking pictures of her to track her progress!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

dsturgiss said:


> My husband makes fun of me bc since I figured she was pregnant I've been taking pictures of her to track her progress!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


It really is a sickness lol!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

It is! haha I will be happy when this is over! I will know next time when she was bred and when she is due! bc not knowing has drove me NUTS!!


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

canyontrailgoats said:


> Slowly but surely she's getting there....just don't die while you're waiting! LOL. Hope she gives you kids soon!


I will try not too!! It looks like though tonight or morning! I hope!


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

Ok ok I'm getting excited!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Definitely more goo. Hopefully she kids soon for you.


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

ksalvagno said:


> Definitely more goo. Hopefully she kids soon for you.


I sure hope so!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Haha! We went over to a friends house one weekend and I was showing her the pictures on my phone...Kitty happened to still be pregnant then and I had a BUNCH of girl part pictures and when we got to those in my phone she was like WELL then...what is this???  Hahaha...being a goat person is like being in a completely different world XD


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> Haha! We went over to a friends house one weekend and I was showing her the pictures on my phone...Kitty happened to still be pregnant then and I had a BUNCH of girl part pictures and when we got to those in my phone she was like WELL then...what is this???  Hahaha...being a goat person is like being in a completely different world XD


Yep and we are the only ones who understand........I was at work today looking at this site when all of a sudden a gigantic goat pooch pic showed up on my screen.......I was embarrassed because I know a patient saw it and probably thought "what the heck?" Lol!!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

HAHA! The same thing happened to me today! XP We just moved so we have a bunch of guys coming in to give us bids for different things and I was looking at pooch pics while one guy today was right behind me and I was like oh shoot...and clicked on a another thread really fast XD


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

Lol!!! It's funny and embarrassing at the same time! I love it! I'm glad I'm not the only one!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

that is solo funny! one time my BIL was looking at a video on my phone and then when it ended he saw all my goats lady parts pics!!!


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

OPPs sent that before I was ready..
He just looked at me and was like what is this!! hahaha i was a little embarrassed, but oh well I have to track her growth somehow! hahaha


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

Pray for multiplies! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

dsturgiss said:


> Pray for multiplies!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Praying! How is she?

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

She's good. Lots of mucous still, not streaming, just the thick white goop! She's still eating!! Lil piggy! Laying down right now, outside of course! Why would she want to be in the warmer shed! Haha


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

She's been going crazy for the sweetlix!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

Ok how is she today? We are anxious! LOL


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

still said:


> Ok how is she today? We are anxious! LOL


Good, still has no ligs, and is still mucousy, udder is FIRM! She doesn't act like she's about to have babies! She does lay down a lot. But she is up walking around as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

Stinker!


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

I'm kind of glad she didn't go at night! I did have my husband park his work truck up by the shed bc he has a bright light on the back and I could have used that for light. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Aw come on Pepper!!! Now is the time!! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

Her udder is so full and hard!! I'm going to take a picture so you can see. Poor girl!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Oh wow!! That's quite the change! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

I just remember when I was pregnant and my boobs got so full and hard, it was soooo uncomfortable! I feel for her!!!  just have these babies pep! 



Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

That is quite a change!!


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

How long can this go on!!!!! Ugh! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

dsturgiss said:


> How long can this go on!!!!! Ugh!
> 
> Forever!!! Lol!!
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

Thats too long!! 



Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

With an udder like that I bet she'll go today.


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

How long do I have? Can I leave the house and take my son to school? Or should I stay

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

I would not leave.......that looks like streaming to me but someone else might know better. Stay with her because she's definitely having them today!!!arty:


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

Well I had to leave, just got back. The mucous fell off, but she has more in her. I'm staying here now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Good luck!!!!


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

dsturgiss said:


> Well I had to leave, just got back. The mucous fell off, but she has more in her. I'm staying here now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


OH OK!! I was thinking since we hadn't seen anything for a while that maybe she had it!! Darn!


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

Nope nothing yet. 
But it is snowing  ugh when can it just be warm!!!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

What is she doing? 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

Standing out in the snow! Haha grazing, some pawing.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

I had one doe that it entered my mind that she was in labor but I wasn't real sure......I left the house for a max of 2 hours and came home to wet babies!! She hid it well so hopefully your girl is just hiding it and I didn't get all excited for nothing. LOL


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

I sure hope she has them today, while it's light out! I've got the heat lamp on waiting!!  she is just munching away on her hay now! At least she is back in the shed.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

Contractions have started!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

dsturgiss said:


> Contractions have started!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Yay!!!! Good luck!!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Gasp yay!!! I'm having a party over here for pepper!!XD


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

Hope everything is ok? We are dying out here!!


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Haha yes I am dying...all this was happening and I was taking a stupid Geometry test...lol


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

It's a single buckling














Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

Aaaaawwwwww he's cute!! Yay! Glad it went well!!!:fireworks:


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Cute-congrats!!!!!!


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

Thank you! He is adorable!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Awww!! He looks like daddy ^.^ congrats!! Did she have him without any help?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

We helped with the head but that was it. He has this white streak that goes from one side to the other under is belly!! So cute!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Awww yeah I'm not surprised you had to help a bit he looks like a big boy! Sooo happy everyone's healthy and happy ^.^


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

10 lbs !! At least that's what my bathroom scale said! Give or take








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Awww he's beautiful!! And yeah that is big!!:O


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

he doesn't feel like 10 lbs! haha. he has been nursing, when he isn't nursing he is just standing under the heat lamp!


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

That is so awesome that it's been a great experience.......love the babies!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## corrin20 (Apr 2, 2014)

Hi, I just registered here and I'm new so I'm a little confused on how to start my own thread and everything, but I'll figure it out. I wanted to ask a quick question, so is it alright if I ask on here?

I wanted to know if my pygmy goat looks pregnant or not. She has been with a buck, so I'm pretty sure. I just wanted someone else's opinion.
















I'm sorry I don't have a better picture, but what do you think?

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

It's hard to tell from your pictures, but they say if the tip of her vulva is pointed down then she's pregnant 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yes, she's bred. She's too swelled up not to be.


----------



## corrin20 (Apr 2, 2014)

Okay thanks so much! I really appreciate it! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

Goathiker awesome! I couldn't tell. But then again I'm new at all this as well


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats on your cute little guy!


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

Thank you!! Were all lovin on him! My kids especially!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

So I'm leaving mama and baby in the shed tonight, will he be ok to go out tomorrow? Or is today fine?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

I prefer to keep mine together in a pen for at least 2-3 days but I guess it depends on how well he follows her and how she is mothering him......


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

I agree as well...I might keep them penned up for a day or two...but if he is really stable tomorrow and jumpin around you might be able to let them out as long as he still has access to the heat lamp...idk what the temp is there but you just don't want him getting chilled. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

That's what I was planning, let them out tomorrow while I can keep an eye on him.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

This is our 10 day forcast








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

Your gut will tell you.......just play it by ear but always better to be safe than sorry 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

^^ I agree


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

Thanks guys! They are both nestled up in the shed tonight. Maybe tomorrow I'll let them out. Depending on how he looks/acts.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## orchid (Apr 2, 2014)

Aww he's adorable! Congrats  


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

dsturgiss said:


> We got welded wire fencing... I told my husband we need something stronger but he wouldn't listen to me and that's what he bought for our goat fencing. I'm hoping and praying it will hold up and not break! Anybody have experience with welded wire fencing?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Yeah, I do. They will destroy it sooner or later. It took my goats less than 6 months to completely destroy welded wire cattle panels this past winter. I don't know if my goats are more destructive than other goats, but they also totally destroyed aluminum cattle panels within a year, and they didn't really get busy on the aluminum panels until they finished destroying the hog panels that were overlaying them.


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

MsScamp said:


> Yeah, I do. They will destroy it sooner or later. It took my goats less than 6 months to completely destroy welded wire cattle panels this past winter. I don't know if my goats are more destructive than other goats, but they also totally destroyed aluminum cattle panels within a year, and they didn't really get busy on the aluminum panels until they finished destroying the hog panels that were overlaying them.


Dang! Your goats had tools or something! Lol! That's crazy!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

Wow MsScamp!! I sure hope ours last longer then that, but it will be funny to tell my husband I told you so! He wanted to go cheap. I even had to "talk him into" 2x4 squareS, he kinda rolled his eyes at me when I told him kids could get their heads through it and get stuck.

But on the bright side, pepper and baby (my kids have named him buddy) are doing well this morning! He seems to have a ferocious appetite!  she is being so good to him! I'm so happy she took to him, and didn't refuse him. I was nervous that she may bc she's young. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

At what point is it ok to leave the shed doors open For mama and baby ? And how long should I leave the heat lamp on for him?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Not sure what your temps are. We were 10 at night and 20's daytime when my kids were born 3/16. Each day I raised the heat lamp a couple inches and by day 4 I took it out completely. Just make sure he has a nice bed of hay to snuggle in with mama.


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

Babies can tolerate the cold as long as they are dry and out of the wind......


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

